# Juggerknot Mini RTA



## Brommer

So... who has seen the reviews? This really sounds like one to get for the rotation!

Which vendors will stock this in SA?

https://qpdesign.ca/products/juggerknot-gold-gunmetal-pre-order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

You mean these, not sure who the vendor is yet but will let u know if I get Mines tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rafique said:


> You mean these, not sure who the vendor is yet but will let u know if I get Mines tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 148028



Demmit let me know where you got it too pls bud .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Vapers Cafe, I don't see it on their site but the met the owner through someone else

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rafique said:


> Vapers Cafe, I don't see it on their site but the met the owner through someone else
> 
> View attachment 148061



Price on this @Rafique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

@Rafique I am truely jealous here!

Would you be able to pass on some details? Price etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Price is abit high in my opinion R1150 but considering the weakening rand what the previous versions went for I didn't really mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10

Rafique said:


> Price is abit high in my opinion R1150 but considering the weakening rand what the previous versions went for I didn't really mind.



Actually not bad, keeping in mind the price of the reload and such in this category. Id like to put it against the dvarw so ill give this a try once they available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

For what it’s worth Jai Haze rates it as his best RTA ever


----------



## jm10

Blends Of Distinction said:


> For what it’s worth Jai Haze rates it as his best RTA ever



Yeah saw that so I’m keen to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

I have had a slight problem ocd with all the top fill rtas I've bought

Zeus single - 25mm never liked the lip on the top
Obs - 25mm and couldn't take 810 drip tips
Zeus dual - didn't like the edged shape at the bottom
Intake - was almost perfect because it was 24mm and looked good but too restrictive

This ticks all the boxes but juice capacity with the straight glass on. I can deal with the refilling for now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

Forgot to add the base has an indented lip and because the paranormals 510 is slightly raised there is no gap and it looks flush. 

Definitely a winner of a tank, I can't compare it to the Dvarw flavor yet but will try another juice I know well and see. Dvarw is in a league of its own when it comes to flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

Blends Of Distinction said:


> For what it’s worth Jai Haze rates it as his best RTA ever



...best top airflow RTA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Brommer said:


> ...best top airflow RTA



Yup this, his not comparing it to higher end rta’s just the normal ones you can get at a walk in shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer

Rafique said:


> Forgot to add the base has an indented lip and because the paranormals 510 is slightly raised there is no gap and it looks flush.
> 
> Definitely a winner of a tank, I can't compare it to the Dvarw flavor yet but will try another juice I know well and see. Dvarw is in a league of its own when it comes to flavour



Thanks Rafique! I am excited to try this one. My sentiments on the other top airflows are the same as yours.

The Dvarw is the Dvarw, I doubt it could be beaten on flavor. But as for a top airflow option, the JMini can definately earn a spot on an active rotation if it behaves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Very true @Brommer, I think this is one tank I won't get rid of anytime soon. I had my engine for years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fornax

They only have I think three left in store, the limted run for these tanks complicates availability a little. But the tank is definitely a winner.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Fornax said:


> View attachment 148098
> They only have I think three left in store, the limted run for these tanks complicates availability a little. But the tank is definitely a winner.



Problem is it’s not available on their online shop so i will never support them. It really grinds my gears when a shop has such a vast array of merchandise but their online store doesn’t have said items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rafique

@jm10 
@Daniel 
@Brommer 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## jm10

Rafique said:


> @jm10
> @Daniel
> @Brommer
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/



Thank you @Rafique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

jm10 said:


> Thank you @Rafique
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



and cheaper but 1 month ETA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brommer

@Rafique @Fornax how about doing a review on this guy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK first thoughts on the Juggerknot Mini RTA... build easy (if you use the little screwdriver it came with), wicking pretty simple, airflow great, none leaking (I assume) and fits my 24mm catch cups on my Solar Storms! The only issue is filling it to the top is a bit of a battle and ended up a messy affair but I will play with that some more... flavour is excellent which for me is probably the most important of all. No 510 drip tip adapter which is really stupid! Luckily I got a really nice 810 drip tip from Siam Mods in Vape Mail today as well.

I must say it looks badass as well! 

I think this may just be a keeper! Time will tell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> OK first thoughts on the Juggerknot Mini RTA... build easy (if you use the little screwdriver it came with), wicking pretty simple, airflow great, none leaking (I assume) and fits my 24mm catch cups on my Solar Storms! The only issue is filling it to the top is a bit of a battle and ended up a messy affair but I will play with that some more... flavour is excellent which for me is probably the most important of all. No 510 drip tip adapter which is really stupid! Luckily I got a really nice 810 drip tip from Siam Mods in Vape Mail today as well.
> 
> I must say it looks badass as well!
> 
> I think this may just be a keeper! Time will tell!
> 
> View attachment 149205
> View attachment 149206
> View attachment 149207
> View attachment 149208
> View attachment 149209
> View attachment 149210
> View attachment 149211
> View attachment 149212



When i saw the Jai haze review i knew i had to try this and now you complementing the flavour just ads to the want, remember i still called dibs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> When i saw the Jai haze review i knew i had to try this and now you complementing the flavour just ads to the want, remember i still called dibs



You and 4 others @jm10!  So probably better to just keep it rather than piss 3 out of 4 peeps!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fornax

Lucky you got a blue drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fornax said:


> Lucky you got a blue drip tip!



That 810 tip is a custom made one from Siam Mods in the UK. It came in yesterdays DHL Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> That 810 tip is a custom made one from Siam Mods in the UK. It came in yesterdays DHL Vape Mail!
> View attachment 149289


You have a problem uncle....need to go see someone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> You have a problem uncle....need to go see someone



I have tried... they couldn't help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tried... they couldn't help.


I recall the solution was a gin and tonic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tai

Only seems to lubricate my buy response @Christos

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

Tai said:


> Only seems to lubricate my buy response @Christos


Whatever makes your "guilt" go away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Whatever makes your "guilt" go away


Laphroaig 10 y old.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

How would you guys rate this guy in comparison to the Intake RTA?
@Rob Fisher you had the Intake RTA a while ago as well, besides it being a restrictive hit, how do they stack up to one another in terms of flavour?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Much better my 2c

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ReaperRXi said:


> How would you guys rate this guy in comparison to the Intake RTA?
> @Rob Fisher you had the Intake RTA a while ago as well, besides it being a restrictive hit, how do they stack up to one another in terms of flavour?



Much of a muchness... but the JuggerKnot Mini look a lot better... personally I would choose the JuggerKnot. But at the end of the day the Dvarw DL still rules!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

I was hovering over the pre order button took a toot off my Intake and thought 'meh' I'd say if you budget constrained get the Intake....my 2c


----------



## ReaperRXi

Thanks for the responses guys.

I actually have the Intake and find it be a brilliant RTA in comparison to previous single coil RTAs I had like the OBS Engine Nano and the Zeus.
I haven't tried the Dvarw as yet.
I do agree with @Rob Fisher the JuggerKnot does look pretty.

Was just wondering if it would be worth the extra to get one if I already have the Intake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

ReaperRXi said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I actually have the Intake and find it be a brilliant RTA in comparison to previous single coil RTAs I had like the OBS Engine Nano and the Zeus.
> I haven't tried the Dvarw as yet.
> I do agree with @Rob Fisher the JuggerKnot does look pretty.
> 
> Was just wondering if it would be worth the extra to get one if I already have the Intake.


implying anyone can have enough or too many RTA/RDA’s

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> implying anyone can have enough or too many RTA/RDA’s



haha nicely put.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

The juggerknot is a must have, thats all im going to say. The dvarw is in a league of its own. I have had most top airflow RTAs and this wins hand down in flavour, ease of build and wicking. This and the dvarw are the only 2 RTAS I have had where the wicks are always saturated and I have not gotten any dry hits from the first build I put in it. Wicking on it is also much easier then any RTA on the market. Bare in mind my builds are around 0.4 and 0.5 and running at 38w.

The dvarw is better in flavour but that because there is no the juice doesnt have to travel up the wick, if it wasnt for the bottom fill I would kept mines.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CTRiaan

ReaperRXi said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I actually have the Intake and find it be a brilliant RTA in comparison to previous single coil RTAs I had like the OBS Engine Nano and the Zeus.
> I haven't tried the Dvarw as yet.
> I do agree with @Rob Fisher the JuggerKnot does look pretty.
> 
> Was just wondering if it would be worth the extra to get one if I already have the Intake.


@ReaperRXi my situation as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

@CTRiaan So far I have been very happy with the Intake, by far the best I've had in your average priced RTA category.
But like @Rafique said, it is a bit restrictive even though I have grown to like that as it has brilliant flavour in my opinion.

I do like the look of the JuggerKnot and looking at the design of the chamber it looks very compact which should promise intense flavour as well.
So I am still kinda in two minds about it lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

ReaperRXi said:


> @CTRiaan So far I have been very happy with the Intake, by far the best I've had in your average priced RTA category.
> But like @Rafique said, it is a bit restrictive even though I have grown to like that as it has brilliant flavour in my opinion.
> 
> I do like the look of the JuggerKnot and looking at the design of the chamber it looks very compact which should promise intense flavour as well.
> So I am still kinda in two minds about it lol.


@ReaperRXi The Intake is brilliant and my Dead Rabbit RTA is gathering dust because of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I have been in impulse buy mode for a while and have had my Reload for far too long!

I know these RTAs are very different but are there any members here that have both the Reload RTA and the Juggerknot Mini RTA?

Flavor comparison between the two tanks? The thing I love most about the Reload is that pure omph of undiluted intense saturated flavor!
Does the tank get hot?

I am in two minds about this RTA as it looks similar to the OBS Engine and the flavor on that was bang average.


----------



## ReaperRXi

I have the Juggerknot Mini and I have the Intake, the intake has been in the cupboard since I got my Juggerknot Mini.

Unfortunately I cannot comment on the Reload, but the Juggerknot Mini kicked my intake off the top spot in terms of best flavour single coil.

Reason why I like the above mentioned is that they are top air flow so no leaks at all. And with the beautiful flavour they provide, its happy vaping all the way. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ReaperRXi said:


> I have the Juggerknot Mini and I have the Intake, the intake has been in the cupboard since I got my Juggerknot Mini.
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot comment on the Reload, but the Juggerknot Mini kicked my intake off the top spot in terms of best flavour single coil.
> 
> Reason why I like the above mentioned is that they are top air flow so no leaks at all. And with the beautiful flavour they provide, its happy vaping all the way.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



I do not mind leaking, I am all about flavor. Is the flavor saturated and intense?


----------



## ReaperRXi

For me it is.
Where are you situated? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

CMMACKEM said:


> I do not mind leaking, I am all about flavor. Is the flavor saturated and intense?



Very much so... I thought I was drinking the juice inadvertently

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ReaperRXi said:


> For me it is.
> Where are you situated?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



JHB Sunninghill


----------



## ReaperRXi

I'm in Roodepoort, work in Dainfern.
If you want to I can bring it in to the office and you can swing by and check it out. Then you'll know what you getting yourself into should you wish to buy. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

CMMACKEM said:


> I have been in impulse buy mode for a while and have had my Reload for far too long!
> 
> I know these RTAs are very different but are there any members here that have both the Reload RTA and the Juggerknot Mini RTA?
> 
> Flavor comparison between the two tanks? The thing I love most about the Reload is that pure omph of undiluted intense saturated flavor!
> Does the tank get hot?
> 
> I am in two minds about this RTA as it looks similar to the OBS Engine and the flavor on that was bang average.




Like you, I am a long standing fan of the reload and still have mines.

You cant really compare the 2 because on is single and the other dual. Both have their flavour profiles that my be specific to each RTA.

I understand the 2 minds because it looks like the engine but besides the airflow, it completely different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rafique said:


> Like you, I am a long standing fan of the reload and still have mines.
> 
> You cant really compare the 2 because on is single and the other dual. Both have their flavour profiles that my be specific to each RTA.
> 
> I understand the 2 minds because it looks like the engine but besides the airflow, it completely different.





Rafique said:


> Like you, I am a long standing fan of the reload and still have mines.
> 
> You cant really compare the 2 because on is single and the other dual. Both have their flavour profiles that my be specific to each RTA.
> 
> *I understand the 2 minds because it looks like the engine but besides the airflow, it completely different*.



So you recommend it as a flavor chasing RTA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ReaperRXi said:


> I'm in Roodepoort, work in Dainfern.
> If you want to I can bring it in to the office and you can swing by and check it out. Then you'll know what you getting yourself into should you wish to buy.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Fantastic, thank you. I will let you know when I am in the area!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

CMMACKEM said:


> So you recommend it as a flavor chasing RTA?



Definitely, if u thought the reload was easy too wick this is just as easy. Its very good for fruits and menthols and packs a punch. For me desserts are nicer in dual coil rtas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

i stuck a 510 tip on my Jugger mini last night- all i can say i wow. flavour was great before but its even greater now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CMMACKEM said:


> So you recommend it as a flavor chasing RTA?


I got mine late December and it is the only tank on the S-priv the whole time, flavour for days , everything is easy with this mod. Refill can get messy , just turn it on it's side and don't overfill , coiling and wicking is a breeze- as it is my 1st Rta , if I can get it done , anybody can , going to get the silver one too as soon as Shaun at The Vape Den restock .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

ARYANTO said:


> I got mine late December and it is the only tank on the S-priv the whole time, flavour for days , everything is easy with this mod. Refill can get messy , just turn it on it's side and don't overfill , coiling and wicking is a breeze- as it is my 1st Rta , if I can get it done , anybody can , going to get the silver one too as soon as Shaun at The Vape Den restock .



You chose well for your first rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ARYANTO said:


> I got mine late December and it is the only tank on the S-priv the whole time, flavour for days , everything is easy with this mod. Refill can get messy , just turn it on it's side and don't overfill , coiling and wicking is a breeze- as it is my 1st Rta , if I can get it done , anybody can , going to get the silver one too as soon as Shaun at The Vape Den restock .
> View attachment 155386



Ill wait too. Cloud Lounge may get stock soon, otherwise I will wait for The Vape Den.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

I have my sights set on the Juggerknot Mini. Currently using a Serpent Elevate and Intake RTAs which I do enjoy, Elevate is a bit of pain to get the wicking right but the flavour makes up for it, better than the Intake.

My question though, would guys recommend the Juggerknot above something like the Gear RTA or Serpent/Intake?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

JB1987 said:


> I have my sights set on the Juggerknot Mini. Currently using a Serpent Elevate and Intake RTAs which I do enjoy, Elevate is a bit of pain to get the wicking right but the flavour makes up for it, better than the Intake.
> 
> My question though, would guys recommend the Juggerknot above something like the Gear RTA or Serpent/Intake?


I spoke Rob and he recommended the Gear , but Shaun from Vape Den swopped my Gear for a JK Mini and is Using the JK himself , flavour rocks and it is so easy to coil and wick .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

JB1987 said:


> I have my sights set on the Juggerknot Mini. Currently using a Serpent Elevate and Intake RTAs which I do enjoy, Elevate is a bit of pain to get the wicking right but the flavour makes up for it, better than the Intake.
> 
> My question though, would guys recommend the Juggerknot above something like the Gear RTA or Serpent/Intake?


Hi JB

I have all three.. intake,elevate and Knot...

The knot is the best by far. Wick is easier as elevate and if you hot the intake tuned in, the juggerknot is thr same style of wicking as intake...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Thanks guys, apart from the price, I'm not too keen on the Gear as I despise a leaking RTA and bottom airflow tends to be unpredictable with me. I'll keep an eye on Vape Den, they said they'll be getting stock again soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

JB1987 said:


> Thanks guys, apart from the price, I'm not too keen on the Gear as I despise a leaking RTA and bottom airflow tends to be unpredictable with me. I'll keep an eye on Vape Den, they said they'll be getting stock again soon.


@Pho3niX90 is one my favourite vendors and is always keen to help and advise , pricing is very good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

JB1987 said:


> I have my sights set on the Juggerknot Mini. Currently using a Serpent Elevate and Intake RTAs which I do enjoy, Elevate is a bit of pain to get the wicking right but the flavour makes up for it, better than the Intake.
> 
> My question though, would guys recommend the Juggerknot above something like the Gear RTA or Serpent/Intake?



I had the gear for like 24 hours. 6 builds (2.5, 3, 3.5mm placed in two positions each) later it really wasn't what I was looking for. 

The Juggerknot Mini has impressed me so far, used it every day since I've had it. Build and wick was pretty simple, good airflow, no dry hits, no airlock, and flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

M.Adhir said:


> I had the gear for like 24 hours. 6 builds (2.5, 3, 3.5mm placed in two positions each) later it really wasn't what I was looking for.
> 
> The Juggerknot Mini has impressed me so far, used it every day since I've had it. Build and wick was pretty simple, good airflow, no dry hits, no airlock, and flavour is great.



Not keen on selling yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gringo

JB1987 said:


> Not keen on selling yet?


Just one thing. The knot is like the Intake, it want a new wick every second day.
Is it a bad thing ? Nope because after every new wick, i want more and more of that great flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Gringo said:


> Just one thing. The knot is like the Intake, it want a new wick every second day.
> Is it a bad thing ? Nope because after every new wick, i want more and more of that great flavor



I have only experienced that with round wire. If you put a nice fused clapton in there and really thin out the wick before snipping the ends, its last for days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Gringo said:


> Just one thing. The knot is like the Intake, it want a new wick every second day.
> Is it a bad thing ? Nope because after every new wick, i want more and more of that great flavor


Running since Sunday, no issues. 
Dual fused clappie, ni80 at 0.38.


----------



## ReaperRXi

M.Adhir said:


> Running since Sunday, no issues.
> Dual fused clappie, ni80 at 0.38.


Do you have normal juggerknot dual then?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gringo

I vape about 25ml a day... and use fused Clapton's.. by the end of day two i can taste that " wanna be a dry hit " every now and then... so i still think 50ml on a single wick us good enough for me...


----------



## M.Adhir

ReaperRXi said:


> Do you have normal juggerknot dual then?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nope- dual fused as in 2x26*38 - single coil


----------



## ReaperRXi

M.Adhir said:


> Nope- dual fused as in 2x26*38 - single coil


Ahhhh, I see good sir. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO

Gringo said:


> Just one thing. The knot is like the Intake, it want a new wick every second day.
> Is it a bad thing ? Nope because after every new wick, i want more and more of that great flavor


Strange , I rewick only when I change juice ? The cotton is not brown or burned .


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Strange , I rewick only when I change coils ? The cotton is not brown or burned .



@ARYANTO , for me and I am quite sure for most, the coils generally last WAY longer than the wicks. 

On my fruity menthol juices which are not heavy on the coils/wicks - I rewick about every 30-40ml of juice. So call it say 8-10 tankfuls. When I rewick, I just dry burn the coil clean (a few pulses and cool off with a stream of water). The coil normally comes out pretty good and looks great. 

Only after a few rewicks do I start noticing the coil is looking tired. Then its time to change the coil. But the coil can last for ages. 

Wicks do get clogged and the flavour tends to degrade. (moreso at higher power and on juices that are hard on the wicks - darker coloured juices I find and the sweeter ones - also NET tobaccoes, they are wick shredders!)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Gringo said:


> I vape about 25ml a day... and use fused Clapton's.. by the end of day two i can taste that " wanna be a dry hit " every now and then... so i still think 50ml on a single wick us good enough for me...



Do u change liquids during that time or is it one liquid during the 50 ml


----------



## Gringo

Rafique said:


> Do u change liquids during that time or is it one liquid during the 50 ml


I have two juices i rotate...profiles of the juices are the same. I would not rotate two different profiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I emailed QP Designs yesterday and they informed me that there is a new bottom airflow RTA on it's way very soon. I am going to hold off and wait for it.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

CMMACKEM said:


> I emailed QP Designs yesterday and they informed me that there is a new bottom airflow RTA on it's way very soon. I am going to hold off and wait for it.



I wouldn't wait, bottom airflow will always have a slight leak at some point. No matter what rta you are using. Just get the Juggerknot mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rafique said:


> I wouldn't wait, bottom airflow will always have a slight leak at some point. No matter what rta you are using. Just get the Juggerknot mini



A Leaking isnt a big deal for me especially if the trade off is flavor. It is coming soon so will wait.

Derrick from Ambitionz Vapor also said I should hold off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

CMMACKEM said:


> A Leaking isnt a big deal for me especially if the trade off is flavor. It is coming soon so will wait.
> 
> Derrick from Ambitionz Vapor also said I should hold off.



Why not have the best of both worlds?

The Juggerknot Mini is not to be missed, QP only make a limited number of their tanks. And this one is hard to beat.

I personally rank the Juggerknot Mini slightly above the Dvarw DL as it’s more versatile with Juice profiles that work well in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CaliGuy said:


> Why not have the best of both worlds?
> 
> The Juggerknot Mini is not to be missed, QP only make a limited number of their tanks. And this one is hard to beat.
> 
> I personally rank the Juggerknot Mini slightly above the Dvarw DL as it’s more versatile with Juice profiles that work well in it.


Wow thats a big statement. You have peaked my interest. Unfortunately its a bit pricy for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CaliGuy said:


> Why not have the best of both worlds?
> 
> The Juggerknot Mini is not to be missed, QP only make a limited number of their tanks. And this one is hard to beat.
> 
> I personally rank the Juggerknot Mini slightly above the Dvarw DL as it’s more versatile with Juice profiles that work well in it.


That statement will make you a lifelong enemy of Rob...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow thats a big statement. You have peaked my interest. Unfortunately its a bit pricy for me


Joe , save up, the next batch @The Vape Den is due in a month or so [pre orders accepted]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> That statement will make you a lifelong enemy of Rob...



No, I'm just happy he is happy with his vape gear!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

CaliGuy said:


> Why not have the best of both worlds?
> 
> The Juggerknot Mini is not to be missed, QP only make a limited number of their tanks. And this one is hard to beat.
> 
> I personally rank the Juggerknot Mini slightly above the Dvarw DL as it’s more versatile with Juice profiles that work well in it.



Gotta agree with this, got the Juggerknot Mini and Dwarv DL within a week of each other. I've been finding myself preferring the Juggerknot mini on many occasions. 

The chamber in the Mini works incredibly well, some real innovation going on for airflow and chamber reduction. I would not be surprised if we see many many more of this type of chamber, albeit simplified by the mass producers as the Juggerknot appears complex to fabricate.

Also, the mini has a far quieter and more buttery draw than the Dwarv! (That thing is loud AF!)

You definitely can't go wrong with the Juggerknot Mini (if your preferences are exactly the same as mine)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher , 
how do you rate the JK Mini so far Rob ?


----------



## Pho3niX90

CMMACKEM said:


> I emailed QP Designs yesterday and they informed me that there is a new bottom airflow RTA on it's way very soon. I am going to hold off and wait for it.


Just to give you more information. 

The RTA is still months away  But it won't be a replacement for the Juggerknot, it will most probably be a very limited edition tank once again similar to Fatality.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher ,
> how do you rate the JK Mini so far Rob ?



@ARYANTO I was impressed with it when I got it but I have used it for a while because I sent it to @Daniel for a review... it should be on it's way back today so I will give it a little more attention. But it certainly is one of the better RTA's around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

GMacDiggity said:


> Gotta agree with this, got the Juggerknot Mini and Dwarv DL within a week of each other. I've been finding myself preferring the Juggerknot mini on many occasions.
> 
> The chamber in the Mini works incredibly well, some real innovation going on for airflow and chamber reduction. I would not be surprised if we see many many more of this type of chamber, albeit simplified by the mass producers as the Juggerknot appears complex to fabricate.
> 
> Also, the mini has a far quieter and more buttery draw than the Dwarv! (That thing is loud AF!)
> 
> You definitely can't go wrong with the Juggerknot Mini (if your preferences are exactly the same as mine)



Yeah the Juggerknot Mini is the middle class mans Dvarw. They are both exceptional RTA’s yet they are on the opposite ends of the spectrum as far as design and innovation goes. I enjoy both very much, enjoy building and rewicking them and get such a satisfying yet different vape from each.

They are so good that I have shelved all my RDA’s and Squonkers in favour of these 2 RTAs. 2018 was a great year for RTAs, the Juggerknot Mini and Dvarw have been game changers. For my style of vaping the Juggerknot Mini just slightly edges out the Dvarw for top spot in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Gringo said:


> I vape about 25ml a day... and use fused Clapton's.. by the end of day two i can taste that " wanna be a dry hit " every now and then... so i still think 50ml on a single wick us good enough for me...





Followed your directive and changed to a Fused Clapton coil 3 id- big improvement from the Tiger I used last week . Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ARYANTO said:


> Strange , I rewick only when I change coils ? The cotton is not brown or burned .



Wow! How often do you change coils? 

I change my coils every two months(Apparently they last up to 6 months) . I use DNA SSFCs which are probably the most flavorful coils I have ever had and I've tried plenty.

I rewick every 4 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CMMACKEM said:


> Wow! How often do you change coils?
> 
> I change my coils every two months(Apparently they last up to 6 months) . I use DNA SSFCs which are probably the most flavorful coils I have ever had and I've tried plenty.
> 
> I rewick every 4 days.


Cool , I change coils basically 2 weekly , the moment I get a dip on my flav's [sweets, desserts and anything strawberry], I rewick , a coil normally last 4-6 rewicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

ARYANTO said:


> Cool , I change coils *basically 2 weekly* , the moment I get a dip on my flav's [sweets, desserts and anything strawberry], I rewick , a coil normally last 4-6 rewicks.



That is far too often, mind you I did the same until I discovered DNA. I am not sure if you are purchasing prebuilt or building your own but you should look into some quality exotic builds. DNA Staple Staggered Fused Claptons are my suggestion for flavor. You can contact the guy directly on FB or The Vape Industry stock them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

CMMACKEM said:


> That is far too often, mind you I did the same until I discovered DNA. I am not sure if you are purchasing prebuilt or building your own but you should look into some quality exotic builds. DNA Staple Staggered Fused Claptons are my suggestion for flavor. You can contact the guy directly on FB or The Vape Industry stock them.



Just do not rinse exotic coils in water. I've been told they ruin the chemical composition of the coil thus a heavy reduction in flavor. I was instead told to dry burn when cleaning. Not sure if any experts care to comment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> Just do not rinse exotic coils in water. I've been told they ruin the chemical composition of the coil thus a heavy reduction in flavor. I was instead told to dry burn when cleaning. Not sure if any experts care to comment.



I use SS core/ni80 dual fused Claptons.
Flavour on point.
Dry burn, scrub, rinse, no issues.
Flavour stays well - just replaced a set which ran as a daily carry at 90w for just over 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ReaperRXi

M.Adhir said:


> I use SS core/ni80 dual fused Claptons.
> Flavour on point.
> Dry burn, scrub, rinse, no issues.
> Flavour stays well - just replaced a set which ran as a daily carry at 90w for just over 3 months.


So you make your own coils or do you buy them? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir

ReaperRXi said:


> So you make your own coils or do you buy them?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



The shots are made using kidney puncher wire.
Can't remember when last I bought a coil.


----------



## ReaperRXi

M.Adhir said:


> The shots are made using kidney puncher wire.
> Can't remember when last I bought a coil.


I buy fused Clapton wire then wrap my coils, don't have a clue how to make my own wire. I've seen videos but looks like a bit of work.

In juggerknot mini I use Geekvape fused Clapton wire and the flavour is insane. Best rta I've had thus far. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

ARYANTO said:


> Joe , save up, the next batch @The Vape Den is due in a month or so [pre orders accepted]



Agreed, the pre-orders from The Vape Den work very well. Very useful to know whats on the way and the price thereof! See they are listed as 08/02 arrival at the moment at the same R899! 
@SmokeyJoe Best price I've seen for these in SA, and if memory serves shipping of them is free so hopefully that makes the saving easier! 

@Pho3niX90

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

GMacDiggity said:


> Agreed, the pre-orders from The Vape Den work very well. Very useful to know whats on the way and the price thereof! See they are listed as 08/02 arrival at the moment at the same R899!
> @SmokeyJoe Best price I've seen for these in SA, and if memory serves shipping of them is free so hopefully that makes the saving easier!
> 
> @Pho3niX90



And definitely one worth saving up for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

GMacDiggity said:


> Agreed, the pre-orders from The Vape Den work very well. Very useful to know whats on the way and the price thereof! See they are listed as 08/02 arrival at the moment at the same R899!
> @SmokeyJoe Best price I've seen for these in SA, and if memory serves shipping of them is free so hopefully that makes the saving easier!
> 
> @Pho3niX90



I am g


GMacDiggity said:


> Agreed, the pre-orders from The Vape Den work very well. Very useful to know whats on the way and the price thereof! See they are listed as 08/02 arrival at the moment at the same R899!
> @SmokeyJoe Best price I've seen for these in SA, and if memory serves shipping of them is free so hopefully that makes the saving easier!
> 
> @Pho3niX90



I saw one retailer was R 1,100 but I guess they have larger overheads.

Thankfully two kind users offered for me to try their Juggerknot Mini. I need to try ANML Looper in it before I buy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

I have a black one... but I would like a silver one instead. Anyone up for a trade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

Can you guys please stop posting in this thread. 

It's giving me nightmares so bad that I just placed my order for a Gun Metal one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

JurgensSt said:


> Can you guys please stop posting in this thread.
> 
> It's giving me nightmares so bad that I just placed my order for a Gun Metal one


Lol, do not forget to get a spare bubble glass or two! I also went for the Gun Metal one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

Andre said:


> Lol, do not forget to get a spare bubble glass or two! I also went for the Gun Metal one.


Who sells the extra glass? I need this just in case. 

I got from the first batch, Stainless Steel. Looks pretty sweet on my Tesla Nano. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

ReaperRXi said:


> Who sells the extra glass? I need this just in case.
> 
> I got from the first batch, Stainless Steel. Looks pretty sweet on my Tesla Nano.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Also on pre-order at the Vape Den.


----------



## ReaperRXi

Sweet, need to pay the site a visit again. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

CMMACKEM said:


> I need to try ANML Looper in it before I buy.



Where are you getting Looper?


----------



## KarlDP

I see VapeMob has in stock. Butttt... its a 30ml bottle. 1.5mg nic for R250 bucks. Thats just to expensive for me hey for a 30ml bottle.


----------



## CaliGuy

GMacDiggity said:


> Where are you getting Looper?



Have you tried this Loop, not sure who the makers are though. Get it from The Vape Den

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

CaliGuy said:


> Have you tried this Loop, not sure who the makers are though. Get it from The Vape Den
> View attachment 156267



That's made by @SteamMaster , still want to try it ....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No question... the Juggerknot Mini is a great tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ReaperRXi

Rob Fisher said:


> No question... the Juggerknot Mini is a great tank!
> View attachment 156273


Vaping on low wattage there. What build are you running in the Juggerknot Mini Mr Fisher? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

ReaperRXi said:


> Vaping on low wattage there. What build are you running in the Juggerknot Mini Mr Fisher?



My standard Coil I use in pretty much everything @ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

Rob Fisher said:


> My standard Coil I use in pretty much everything @ReaperRXi
> View attachment 156274
> View attachment 156275


Nice. Where do you buy them from? Would love to try them. Been wrapping my own coils with fused Clapton wire. All I've tried up to now. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

ReaperRXi said:


> Nice. Where do you buy them from? Would love to try them. Been wrapping my own coils with fused Clapton wire. All I've tried up to now.



@ReaperRXi drop @RiaanRed a PM and he will let you know which Vendors have stock. They tend to sell out quickly so it's hard to keep track of who has stock. You can also talk to @smilelykumeenit who also makes great coils and I think @Pho3niX90 at Vape Den may have stock of Smiley Coils.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Got mine today.

Build below in pics.

My best single coil RTA to date






















Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rob Fisher said:


> My standard Coil I use in pretty much everything @ReaperRXi
> View attachment 156274
> View attachment 156275



Nice coils. Give Dna coils a try and compare them if you can. Both using Kidney Puncher wire.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> Build below in pics.
> 
> My best single coil RTA to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


How do you find the cotton? Never seen it before. Really interested in the pre loaded cotton


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> How do you find the cotton? Never seen it before. Really interested in the pre loaded cotton


Makes life easier when wicking. Flavour of the cotton is good.

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## CaliGuy

SmokeyJoe said:


> How do you find the cotton? Never seen it before. Really interested in the pre loaded cotton



The Vape Den @Pho3niX90 stocks it, really good cotton, great flavour, good life and easy to work with. 

That pack is the new multi strand pack that includes wicks sized for 3.5mm, 3.0mm and 2.5mm Coils. Since using this cotton wicking my Dwarv MTL/DL and Juggerknot has not been easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I believe a teaser of the new QP Designs product will drop tonight. I believe it will be a bottom airflow dual coil RTA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

I am officially eating my words..

Decided to just go for the JK (which arrived today, I ordered TWO), and boy am I amazed by the flavour off this RTA! 

I have Taviro in it, just wow! 

Ah-maaazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Carnival said:


> I am officially eating my words..
> 
> Decided to just go for the JK (which arrived today, I ordered TWO), and boy am I amazed by the flavour off this RTA!
> 
> I have Taviro in it, just wow!
> 
> Ah-maaazing!
> 
> View attachment 159157


It's a very hard rta to beat when compared to most other single coil rta's.
Simple dual fused claptons and correct wicking are all it needs to shine.

Stick a 510 tip on it and it becomes even harder to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

M.Adhir said:


> It's a very hard rta to beat when compared to most other single coil rta's.
> Simple dual fused claptons and correct wicking are all it needs to shine.
> 
> Stick a 510 tip on it and it becomes even harder to beat.



I’ve got a nano alien in it at the moment, first pre-built coil I’m actually happy with! Also have nano fused claptons I will try out in the JK at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If only the Juggerknot Mini has a better juice fill... but other than that it's a brilliant RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> If only the Juggerknot Mini has a better juice fill... but other than that it's a brilliant RTA!



The juice fill is really the only thing I don't like about the JKM / Otherwise a great RTA. It is in my daily rotation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The juice fill is really the only thing I don't like about the JKM / Otherwise a great RTA. It is in my daily rotation



Agreed... but for me, that messy juice fill is a major fail.


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but for me, that messy juice fill is a major fail.


i dont have messy problems, but it takes a few seconds to fill using a chubby.
havent had a leak or mess as yet, and using my JK daily since i got it in Jan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique

Carnival said:


> I am officially eating my words..
> 
> Decided to just go for the JK (which arrived today, I ordered TWO), and boy am I amazed by the flavour off this RTA!
> 
> I have Taviro in it, just wow!
> 
> Ah-maaazing!
> 
> View attachment 159157




Welcome to the juggerknot family

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Praise be! Mine arrived today as well, can't wait to get home to do a build

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Vaporator00 said:


> Praise be! Mine arrived today as well, can't wait to get home to do a build



No bubbles were harmed during the making of this wicking

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ReaperRXi

Carnival said:


> I am officially eating my words..
> 
> Decided to just go for the JK (which arrived today, I ordered TWO), and boy am I amazed by the flavour off this RTA!
> 
> I have Taviro in it, just wow!
> 
> Ah-maaazing!
> 
> View attachment 159157


Off topic, but what mod is that?

I put my Intake away eventually and only use my JKM now. Best buy I've made thus far. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

ReaperRXi said:


> Off topic, but what mod is that?
> 
> I put my Intake away eventually and only use my JKM now. Best buy I've made thus far.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



It’s the Vapor Storm Puma baby (80W).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReaperRXi

Carnival said:


> It’s the Vapor Storm Puma baby (80W).


Mmmmm, might look into it. Where did you pick it up if I may ask?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival

ReaperRXi said:


> Mmmmm, might look into it. Where did you pick it up if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



I got them from @BumbleBee . Amazing how light they are! Think I snagged the last 2, but you can always ask him if he plans on getting more stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Mannn, I wish they made them in rainbow and blue!


----------



## Carnival

Finally got round to installing the second nano alien in my JK number 2! 

Both are now up and running!

I am so pleased with my coils (The Coil Company), will definitely order them again. 

I took both JK tips off because I really didn’t like them. Using my tips from Bearded Viking instead.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JB1987

Got a new companion for the Juggerknot, tiny flavour setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

They go extremely well together. 
I'm just sad they don't have a gunmetal armour pro yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

JB1987 said:


> Got a new companion for the Juggerknot, tiny flavour setup
> 
> View attachment 159221


Wotofo Recurve Drip Tip for the win, super comfortable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CaliGuy said:


> Wotofo Recurve Drip Tip for the win, super comfortable.


Use the 810 to 510 adapter from the recurve.
This atty is twice as nice with a 510 on it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JB1987

M.Adhir said:


> Use the 810 to 510 adapter from the recurve.
> This atty is twice as nice with a 510 on it



I just need to find a nice 510 tip, everyone seems to only be selling 810 tips.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

JB1987 said:


> I just need to find a nice 510 tip, everyone seems to only be selling 810 tips.


Struggle is real. 
Check if sirvape has any Hands tips left.


----------



## ReaperRXi

Loving this RTA









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

@M.Adhir I agree on the 510 drip tip working wonder on the JKM.

I have not found a drip tip local that I like so ended up ordering a from from abroad that I am waiting for.

But when it comes to a 810 tip I has to be a Recurve tip for me, I have all the colours and a few doubles.


----------



## M.Adhir

CaliGuy said:


> @M.Adhir I agree on the 510 drip tip working wonder on the JKM.
> 
> I have not found a drip tip local that I like so ended up ordering a from from abroad that I am waiting for.
> 
> But when it comes to a 810 tip I has to be a Recurve tip for me, I have all the colours and a few doubles.


Yeah im waiting for a few 510s from abroad as well.

Managed to find a few on the sirvape site now though- Hands 510 tips for R50 each, crazy good prices.
couldnt resist, grabbed 5 of them.


----------



## Carnival

ReaperRXi said:


> Loving this RTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Looks great on the steampunk Tesla!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> If only the Juggerknot Mini has a better juice fill... but other than that it's a brilliant RTA!



In all honesty, I have to agree! 

I don’t enjoy refilling it, this RTA is so temperamental when it comes to filling but I think I’ve got the hang of it now. It’s my only con.

However, it continues to deliver very well in the flavour department.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Muchis

Looks at this






Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ReaperRXi

Muchis said:


> Looks at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


How is the mod bro? I saw this Tesla a while ago. Haven't investigated much on it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Muchis said:


> Looks at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Looks great @Muchis !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

ReaperRXi said:


> How is the mod bro? I saw this Tesla a while ago. Haven't investigated much on it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Didn't end up buying it, just thought it looked great, the JKM sits on my dotmod 75 mod

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

Muchis said:


> Didn't end up buying it, just thought it looked great, the JKM sits on my dotmod 75 mod
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Does look great indeed. Which shop did you see it at? And price? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muchis

I was at Ace of Vapes, can't remember but around R1000.... My only issue with it was the weight.... Its heavier than my g class with 2 Batts in it

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

